

Twitter profile picture game - matijarijavec
http://sitweet.com/game
A grand, ancient quest lies before you. The eternal question of life: is it a boy or is it a girl? Embark on an epic journey and discover the sex (male or female) of Twitter users.
======
matijarijavec
hint: left (male), right (female), down (corpo aka. corporate / company), "s"
for skip.

------
seqastian
data sorting game?

~~~
matijarijavec
yep :)

------
had
osome!

